# What the best way to launder a non-iron shirt for best results?



## giff74 (Jan 15, 2007)

Morning all!

At the risk of calling called mean names, I will admit to purchasing four Roundtree and York non-iron dress shirts drom Dillards last night. I have lost almost 65 pounds but want to lose another 40-60 pounds and dont want to keep purchasing MTM shirts over the next 6-12 months. The bang for the buck is horrible if you can only wear a MTM shirt for six months before is starts to look like you'r wearing a bed sheet. Not to mention I have had some issues with the last couple of MTM cuttings.

So here I am with some fairly nice looking shirts, for department store issue, and I want to try and wash a couple of them today and see just how non-iron they are. There are directions in the shirt, but I wanted to consult with the brain trust here and see what practical experience has brought. 

I would appreciate any of you guys letting me know how you managed to get your non-iron shirt to actually be non-iron...if that is possible.

Thanks ahead of time, Giff


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

In my experience the best way is to do a cold/cold wash, and then set the dryer on gentle. Take them out of the dryer the second the dryer is done and hang them up and sorta flatten them out with your hand. Once they cool down they should look fairly presentable (this has been my experience with Brooks Brothers and Nordstrom shirts...though I iron them anyways).


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Hmmm . . . how do you iron a non-iron shirt?

Is this a trick question?


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

PJC in NoVa said:


> Hmmm . . . how do you iron a non-iron shirt?
> 
> Is this a trick question?


Just like any cotton shirt (heat set to cotton and the steam set to the max). It's does make a difference (well, it didn't when I used my mom's el cheapo black and decker iron when I was at home, but it does with my rowenta) and because the shirts are "non-iron" they iron very easily and quickly. They also then don't wrinkle throughout the day, so there are benefits to non-iron even if you will iron it anyways.


----------



## giff74 (Jan 15, 2007)

PJC in NoVa said:


> Hmmm . . . how do you iron a non-iron shirt?
> 
> Is this a trick question?


Historically speaking many non-iron shirts dont come out crisp/wrinkle free so some amount of ironing is still needed. I am trying to avoid as much of this ironing as possible.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

giff74 said:


> Historically speaking many non-iron shirts dont come out crisp/wrinkle free so some amount of ironing is still needed. I am trying to avoid as much of this ironing as possible.


Yeah I forgot one last detail. In addition to hanging them up immediately, don't let them get bone dry. Let them get pretty dry, but not that hot to the touch dry.


----------



## Zingari (Jul 9, 2007)

I have never found a 100% cotton shirt that is truly non-iron - albeit I only tired one but didn't like the texture of the material.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Hot water, lots of detergent and bleach, then dry on super-high heat, repeat process until shirt is suitable for a dust rag, then go out and buy some real shirts.


----------



## giff74 (Jan 15, 2007)

rip said:


> Hot water, lots of detergent and bleach, then dry on super-high heat, repeat process until shirt is suitable for a dust rag, then go out and buy some real shirts.


I could have a sense of humor about things like this, but I know you guys mean it when you post it.

I am at a point in my life that I am comfortable calling a spade a spade, or in this case a jerk a jerk. I think some of the outright snobbery on this board is ridiculous and borders on just being mean and non-constructive.

A couple of things to think about; although I have purchased many a nice (at least by most standards) MTM suit and a plethora of shirts none of them fit anymore. I have lost almost 65 pounds and NOTHING I owned last year fits and every piece of clothing is beyond altering now. I really need to lose a bunch more weight still, so I can't find the point in buying $100+ shirts and $500+ suits that will be given to charity in another 6 months.

I make above average money for the part of the country I live in, but waste still seems like waste. I have a mortgage and two kids and just don't see why I would spend top dollar for clothes giving the situation I am in with my weight when it will be in service for such a short period of time.

Thanks for articulating such constructive criticism, as you can tell it was very helpful.

Giff


----------



## Patrick M Thayer (Dec 24, 2004)

giff74 said:


> I am at a point in my life that I am comfortable calling a spade a spade, or in this case a jerk a jerk. I think some of the outright snobbery on this board is ridiculous and borders on just being mean and non-constructive.
> 
> Giff


Giff,

I totally concur. While I have many fine non-non-iron shirts, these certainly have their place. They are really wonderful for travel - a little steam from the shower after unpacking and they look great without ironing. I also wear them on days that will be extra long or the weather is extra hot, knowing they'll still look good at the end of the day. For me, the argument that non-iron is not comfortable doesn't fly -- non-iron feels the same to me as my other all-cotton shirts (exception are my finest - but few can afford $300+ for the shirts they wear every day)... I have non-irons from BB, JAB and Nordstrom.

As for laundering, I send my non-iron shirts to the laundry (I have access to a very good one nearby) -- never ever any starch.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

giff74 said:


> I could have a sense of humor about things like this, but I know you guys mean it when you post it.
> 
> I am at a point in my life that I am comfortable calling a spade a spade, or in this case a jerk a jerk.


Hear, hear!

I really don't get the aversion some have to non-iron. At first they didn't feel the same, true, but that was many many years ago. Even if they did still feel different, if someone doesn't care what's it to anybody else?


----------



## gEEk (May 9, 2007)

I know plenty of people will boo and hiss, but I have to say the non-iron shirts I have from MW live up to their name. I just followed the instructions on the label, and they came out of the dryer without needing any ironing. Just make sure you dry them on the low setting and don't let them sit in the dryer once the cycle is done.

I've also had good luck with non-iron shirts from Lands' End.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

giff74 said:


> I am at a point in my life that I am comfortable calling a spade a spade, or in this case a jerk a jerk. I think some of the outright snobbery on this board is ridiculous and borders on just being mean and non-constructive.


I just tried to say this very same thing in another thread about teens and prom wear, but I think I sugar coated it. It sounds much better the way you said it.

Every dress shirt that I have except for one is a Lands End non-iron shirt. They are 100 percent cotton, they both look and feel good, and in my opinion are more than well worth the $39 or so that they cost. Better yet it takes only about three minutes to buy one and they deliver it to my door in a few days.

I compare this whole iron vs. non-iron to the Windows vs. Mac debate. In the early days it was obvious to just about everyone that the Mac was a more reliable operating system. The reason it didn't catch on like Windows is that the Mac was just too simple and easy to use. The geeks who controlled everything wanted things complicated enough so they could establish separation between themselves and "ordinary" people. They wanted to be different from the masses and with Windows they could spend their time showing the less informed masses how much more more they knew.

Same with my hobby of astronomy. The "real" amateurs scoff at those who use computer controlled telescopes. A "real" astronomer spends hours trying to locate some faint obscure object just to show that he can rather than push a button and let the computer slew straight to it in seconds. In an ideal world it should be to each his own; but no, the person using the computer scope is mocked and laughed at by the "elite."

If you want to spend a lot of time ironing shirts, have at it. It doesn't bother me nor will I think that your shirt is inferior because it requires so much work to make it look like my non-iron. Like I said, to each his own. Is that really such a hard concept to grasp?


----------



## Frank aka The Minotaur (Nov 12, 2004)

gEEk said:


> I know plenty of people will boo and hiss, but I have to say the non-iron shirts I have from MW live up to their name. I just followed the instructions on the label, and they came out of the dryer without needing any ironing. Just make sure you dry them on the low setting and don't let them sit in the dryer once the cycle is done.


'Tis the truth. MW no-iron shirts do come out perfectly acceptable. I do like the way they come from the commercial laundry, however (the one I use, anyway). They come out just a bit crisper. So I send them with all my other shirts.


----------



## giff74 (Jan 15, 2007)

Gentlemen, thanks for the assistance and support.

I just washed one of these shirts for the first time a little while ago. I was very impressed at how well the shirt turned out after a gentle wash and dry. I think I can give this shirt maybe 3-5 minutes of starch-less pressing and I will be in business for tomorrow.

I would echo some of what was noticed above. Kentucky has been in triple digit heat for most of August and I almost always work a long day. I am excited to see how this works out, especially at less than $50 a piece and saving on dry cleaning bills.

Giff


----------



## wolfhound986 (Jun 30, 2007)

I wash the non-irons with the regular shirts, no starch, wash on warm or cold, tumble dry low heat. The difference is that the regular shirts need the full ironing treatment, whereas the non-irons need only a little touch-up or a little steam. Saves a few minutes per shirt. I have found the Nordstrom and BB non-irons to be the most durable. JAB and LE have some nice ones too.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

giff74 said:


> I could have a sense of humor about things like this, but I know you guys mean it when you post it.
> 
> I am at a point in my life that I am comfortable calling a spade a spade, or in this case a jerk a jerk. I think some of the outright snobbery on this board is ridiculous and borders on just being mean and non-constructive.
> 
> ...


Oh, lighten up! It's terribly sad that you require some little smiley to indicate levity.


----------



## Patrick M Thayer (Dec 24, 2004)

rip said:


> Oh, lighten up! It's terribly sad that you require some little smiley to indicate levity.


Rip,

It's nice to know you intended levity -- it was kind of hard to read your body language over the internet wire. . .


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

I don't use smilies, either - but that doesn't mean I am not a jerk.


----------



## wgb (Mar 2, 2007)

FWIW, I've had good luck with LL Bean's non-iron Oxford cloth shirts as long as they are taken out of the dryer the instant it stops. Their pinpoint non-iron shirts generally need touch-up pressing, while the oxford cloth ones with their heavier fabrics seem to fare better.

YMMV


----------



## giff74 (Jan 15, 2007)

rip said:


> Oh, lighten up! It's terribly sad that you require some little smiley to indicate levity.


No. While you may have presented things in a way that may be funny, that was not your intent. Smilies or not.


----------



## NoVaguy (Oct 15, 2004)

rip said:


> Oh, lighten up! It's terribly sad that you require some little smiley to indicate levity.


ah, i love this trick. throw out a putdown, and then blame the other guy for being offended when the intent was to offend.

in any event, my take on it was that rip's words were very much intended to be a putdown.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

WHAT!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

You wear non-iron shirts?!?!?!?!?!? I *HATE* non-iron shirts!!!!!Who said you could come in here and post about non Iron shirts?!?!?!??!?!? I don't know who you are, or where you came from, but...I THINK YOURE A TERRIBLE PERSON!!!NOW GET LOST you sloppy uneducated muggle...This is a forum for gentleman only!!!

oh and in case you took that seriously   

but to answer your original question...I have a couple of non-iron shirts that I wear to work _***GASP***_ and I find that if you just wash them on the normal cycle, then line dry them, they'll turn out just fine...


----------



## cgc (Jan 27, 2007)

I have never found another shirt that takes abuse like the Brooks non-irons. I have beat the living hell out of one since about '98 and it still gets worn. I've bleached the white ones, given them to clueless dry cleaners, wadded them in a tiny ball in a pocket of a suitcase and they still come out crisp and with all buttons intact every time.

I try to stick to the Brooks 'Luxury' ones at half price as these have nicer feeling fabrics and wider variety.


----------



## giff74 (Jan 15, 2007)

cgc said:


> I have never found another shirt that takes abuse like the Brooks non-irons. I have beat the living hell out of one since about '98 and it still gets worn. I've bleached the white ones, given them to clueless dry cleaners, wadded them in a tiny ball in a pocket of a suitcase and they still come out crisp and with all buttons intact every time.
> 
> I try to stick to the Brooks 'Luxury' ones at half price as these have nicer feeling fabrics and wider variety.


WOW, that is a terrific vote of confidence in BB!

I am still a little confused about the lineup of BB shirts. I thought classic, luxury and slim were cuts, but they also differentiate the fabrics used?

I went to the BB outlet in Jeffersonville Ohio over the weekend. Thousands of shirts and they all said 346 on the tag. I tried a couple on in my size and they were still snug over my every shrinking belly, so I asked the associate where the classic cuts were. She said they only have those at retial stores, NEVER at the outlet was her reply. Is 346 a direct to outlet design for them?

Thanks, Giff


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

Yup, if it says 346 on it, that's the direct to outlet (or 346 stores, basically discount brooks stores), and you aren't really getting a deal, just a cheaper product.

Confusingly enough, the fits are classic, regular, and slim, but luxury is both fit (they are regular fit) and also fabric...it's annoying.


----------



## trims (Apr 12, 2007)

giff74 said:


> Is 346 a direct to outlet design for them?
> 
> Thanks, Giff


Yes indeed. You can occasionally find main line stuff at the outlet though, but it's getting rarer every time.


----------



## medhat (Jan 15, 2006)

giff74 said:


> WOW, that is a terrific vote of confidence in BB!
> 
> I am still a little confused about the lineup of BB shirts. I thought classic, luxury and slim were cuts, but they also differentiate the fabrics used?
> 
> ...


There are "346"-labeled BB no-iron shirts, and they're different than the rest of the BB line. They are indeed non (or minimal) iron, but I find the fabric noticably thinner than the BB "luxury" non-irons. I purchased a luxury non-iron at the recent 50% off sale, and I like how it's worked so far. A quick iron touch up is all it needs, and it stays looking very fresh all day. I do notice that non-irons I own have a smoother-feeling "hand" than regular cotton shirting; I still prefer the feel of "regular" cotton, but it's nice to have a few non-irons for emergencies (woke up late, etc...).


----------



## giff74 (Jan 15, 2007)

marlinspike said:


> Yup, if it says 346 on it, that's the direct to outlet (or 346 stores, basically discount brooks stores), and you aren't really getting a deal, just a cheaper product.
> 
> Confusingly enough, the fits are classic, regular, and slim, but luxury is both fit (they are regular fit) and also fabric...it's annoying.


That is FUBAR on both counts! A direct to outlet line???? That just sounds crazy to me, but I guess that is how you make money selling cheaper clothes. So what does BB do with the clothes they dont sell at their front line stores? Any place to find them at a discount?

So the fits are classic (biggest), regular/luxury (modest taper) and slim. There is also a fabric family named luxury?


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

giff74 said:


> That is FUBAR on both counts! A direct to outlet line???? That just sounds crazy to me, but I guess that is how you make money selling cheaper clothes. So what does BB do with the clothes they dont sell at their front line stores? Any place to find them at a discount?
> 
> So the fits are classic (biggest), regular/luxury (modest taper) and slim. There is also a fabric family named luxury?


Well, I don't know if I should have said direct to outlet...it's sorta more like direct to Brooks 346 while it may at the same time appear in an outlet store. Either way it's cheaper clothes, not just less expensive clothes. The unsold Brooks Brothers retail store stuff also gets to the outlets, it's just more scarce (you can also sometimes find the retail stuff at a Brooks 346 store).

I think I misspoke somewhere.

The fits are: Traditional, Regular, Slim (going from big to small). The shirt lines are Classic, Luxury, and Slim. The classic shirts are their standard shirts so to speak. The luxury shirts are all Regular fit. They are also all tab collars - supposed to be dressier and a bit better. The slim fit shirts are just that - slim fit shirts, and very varied - though they aren't as nice as the luxury shirts I suppose.

Then there are the Select shirts. These are made to order. You can do whatever fit you want in whatever fabric you want (many fabrics not made into ready to wear shirts), with whatever options you want (for instance, I have a preference for traditional fit with contrast collar/cuffs and french cuffs with a forward point tab collar, so I get these through the select shirts line because they don't make anything like that).


----------

